# panamanian frogs



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

I dont know if its in the right section, but im doing a report on panama and i can't find anyplace where it tells me what kind of darts live there.

thanks for the help- Dartboy


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is the complete list:


http://pick4.pick.uga.edu/mp/20q?act=x_ ... ura_Panama

Scientific name -- Other names 
Bufonidae -- True toads 
Atelopus certus Barbour, 1923 -- Darien stubfoot toad 
Atelopus chiriquiensis Shreve, 1936 -- Lewis stubfoot toad 
Atelopus glyphus Dunn, 1931 -- Pirri range stubfoot toad 
Atelopus limosus Ibáñez, Jaramillo and Solís, 1995 
Atelopus varius (Lichtenstein and Martens, 1856) -- Harlequin toad, Harlequin frog, Clown frog, Painted frog, Veragoa stubfoot toad 
Atelopus zeteki Dunn, 1933 -- Panamanian golden frog 
Bufo alatus Thominot, 1884 
Bufo coccifer Cope, 1866 -- Southern roundgland toad 
Bufo coniferus Cope, 1862 -- Evergreen toad, Talamanca toad, Green climbing toad 
Bufo fastidiosus (Cope, 1875) -- Pico blanco toad 
Bufo granulosus Spix, 1824 -- Granular toad, Common lesser toad 
Bufo haematiticus Cope, 1862 -- Truando toad, Blackbelly toad, Litter toad, Smooth-skinned toad, Sapito hojarasca 
Bufo margaritifer (Laurenti, 1768) -- Mitred toad, South american common toad 
Bufo marinus (Linnaeus, 1758) -- Cane toad, Giant toad, Marine toad, Sapo grande 
Bufo melanochlorus Cope, 1877 -- Dark green toad 
Bufo peripatetes Savage, 1972 -- Almirante trail toad 
Bufo simus Schmidt, 1857 -- Flatnose toad 
Crepidophryne epiotica (Cope, 1875) -- Cerro utyum toad 
Rhamphophryne acrolopha Trueb, 1971 -- Cerro mali beaked toad 
Centrolenidae -- Glass frogs 
Centrolene ilex (Savage, 1967) -- Limon giant glass frog, Centrolenella ilex 
Centrolene prosoblepon (Boettger, 1892) -- Nicaragua giant glass frog 
Cochranella albomaculata (Taylor, 1949) -- White-spotted cochran frog, Centrolenella albomaculata 
Cochranella euknemos (Savage and Starrett, 1967) -- San jose cochran frog, Centrolenella euknemos 
Cochranella granulosa (Taylor, 1949) -- Grainy cochran frog, Centrolenella granulosa 
Cochranella spinosa (Taylor, 1949) -- Spiny cochran frog, Centrolenella spinosa 
Hyalinobatrachium chirripoi Taylor, 1958 -- Suretka glass frog 
Hyalinobatrachium colymbiphyllum (Taylor, 1949) -- Plantation glass frog 
Hyalinobatrachium fleischmanni (Boettger, 1893) -- Fleischmanns glass frog, Northern glassfrog, Hyalinobatrachium fleishmanni 
Hyalinobatrachium pulveratum (Peters, 1873) -- Chiriqui glass frog 
Hyalinobatrachium valerioi Dunn, 1931 -- La palma glass frog, Reticulated glass frog 
Hyalinobatrachium vireovittatum (Starrett and Savage, 1973) -- Starretts glass frog 
Dendrobatidae -- Dart-poison frogs, Poison arrow frogs 
Colostethus chocoensis (Boulenger, 1912) -- Choco rocket frog 
Colostethus flotator (Dunn, 1931) -- Rainforest rocket frog 
Colostethus inguinalis (Cope, 1868) -- Common rocket frog 
Colostethus latinasus (Cope, 1863) -- Truando rocket frog 
Colostethus nubicola (Dunn, 1924) -- Boquete rocket frog 
Colostethus pratti (Boulenger, 1899) -- Pratts rocket frog 
Colostethus talamancae (Cope, 1875) -- Talamanca rocket frog 
Dendrobates arboreus Myers, Daly and Martinez, 1984 -- Polkadot poison frog 
Dendrobates auratus (Girard, 1855) -- Gold arrow-poison frog, Green and black poison frog, Green and black poison-dart frog, Green and black poison-arrow frog, Green poison-arrow frog, Green and golden poison-arrow frog, Golden poison-arrow frog, Green poison frog 
Dendrobates claudiae Jungfer, Lotters, and Jorgens, 2000 
Dendrobates fulguritus Silverstone, 1975 -- Yellowbelly poison frog, Yellow-bellied poison-arrow frog, Yellow-bellied poison frog, Minyobates fulguritus 
Dendrobates minutus Shreve, 1935 -- Bluebelly poison frog, Blue-bellied poison-arrow frog, Blue-bellied poison frog, Minyobates minutus 
Dendrobates pumilio Schmidt, 1857 -- Strawberry poison frog, Flaming poison-arrow frog, Strawberry poison-dart frog, Red-and-blue poison frog, Flaming poison frog 
Dendrobates speciosus Schmidt, 1857 -- Splendid poison frog, Splendid poison-arrow frog 
Dendrobates vicentei Jungfer, Weygoldt and Juraske, 1996 
Epipedobates maculatus (Peters, 1873) -- Confusing poison frog 
Phyllobates lugubris (Schmidt, 1857) -- Lovely poison-arrow frog, Lovely poison frog 
Phyllobates vittatus (Cope, 1893) -- Golfodulcean poison frog, Golfodulcean poison-arrow frog 
Hylidae -- Treefrogs, Chorus frogs, True treefrogs 
Agalychnis calcarifer Boulenger, 1902 -- Splendid leaf frog, Phyllomedusa calcarifer 
Agalychnis callidryas Cope, 1862 -- Red-eyed treefrog, Gaudy leaf frog, Rana calzonudo 
Agalychnis litodryas (Duellman and Trueb, 1967) -- Maroon-eyed treefrog, Maroon-eyed leaf frog, Pink-sided leaf frog 
Agalychnis spurrelli Boulenger, 1913 -- Gliding leaf frog 
Anotheca spinosa (Steindachner, 1864) -- Spiny-headed treefrog, Crowned treefrog, Coronated treefrog 
Duellmanohyla lythrodes (Savage, 1968) -- Savages brook frog 
Duellmanohyla rufioculis Taylor, 1952 
Duellmanohyla uranochroa (Cope, 1875) -- Costa rica brook frog, Red-eyed stream frog 
Gastrotheca cornuta (Boulenger, 1898) -- Horned marsupial frog 
Hemiphractus fasciatus Peters, 1862 -- Banded horned treefrogs 
Hyla angustilineata Taylor, 1952 -- Narrow-lined treefrog 
Hyla boans (Linnaeus, 1758) -- Zebra frog, Giant treefrog, Duck-footed frog, Rusty treefrog, Giant gladiator treefrog, Gladiator treefrog 
Hyla calypsa Lips, 1996 
Hyla colymba Dunn, 1931 -- La loma treefrog 
Hyla crepitans Wied-Neuwied, 1824 -- Rattle-voiced treefrog, Emerald-eyed treefrog, Flying frog 
Hyla debilis Taylor, 1952 -- Isla bonita treefrog 
Hyla ebraccata Cope, 1874 -- Hourglass treefrog 
Hyla graceae Myers and Duellman, 1982 -- Continental divide treefrog 
Hyla infucata Duellman, 1968 
Hyla lancasteri Barbour, 1928 -- Lancasters treefrog 
Hyla microcephala Cope, 1886 -- Yellow treefrog, Underwoods yellow treefrog, Small-headed treefrog, Yellow cricket treefrog 
Hyla miliaria (Cope, 1886) -- Copes brown treefrog 
Hyla molitor Schmidt, 1857 -- Schmidts bolivian treefrog 
Hyla palmeri Boulenger, 1908 -- Palmers treefrog 
Hyla phlebodes Stejneger, 1906 -- San carlos treefrog 
Hyla picadoi Dunn, 1937 -- Volcan barba treefrog 
Hyla pictipes Cope, 1875 -- Pico blanco treefrog 
Hyla pseudopuma Günther, 1901 -- Gunthers costa rican treefrog 
Hyla pugnax Schmidt, 1857 -- Chirique-flusse treefrog 
Hyla rivularis Taylor, 1952 -- American cinchona plantation treefrog 
Hyla rosenbergi Boulenger, 1898 -- Rosenbergs treefrog 
Hyla rufitela Fouquette, 1961 -- Canal zone treefrog 
Hyla subocularis Dunn, 1934 -- Rio tuquesa treefrog 
Hyla thysanota Duellman, 1966 -- Cerro mali treefrog 
Hyla tica Starrett, 1966 -- Starretts treefrog 
Hyla zeteki Gaige, 1929 -- Zeteks treefrog 
Phrynohyas venulosa Laurenti, 1768 -- Merian frog, Veined frog, Veined tree frog, Common tree frog, Warty tree frog, Marbled tree frog, Milky treefrog, Lost treefrog, Laurentis brown treefrog, Amazon milk frog 
Phyllomedusa lemur Boulenger, 1882 -- Lemur leaf frog, Lemur frog 
Phyllomedusa venusta Duellman and Trueb, 1967 -- Lovely leaf frog 
Ptychohyla legleri (Taylor, 1958) -- Leglers stream frog 
Scinax altae (Dunn, 1933) 
Scinax boulengeri (Cope, 1887) -- Boulengers snouted treefrog 
Scinax elaeochroa (Cope, 1875) -- Sipurio snouted treefrog, Scinax elaeochraoa 
Scinax rostratus (Peters, 1863) -- Caracas snouted treefrog, Scinax rostrata 
Scinax ruber (Laurenti, 1768) -- Red snouted treefrog, Allens snouted treefrog 
Scinax staufferi (Cope, 1865) -- Stauffers treefrog, Stauffers longnosed treefrog 
Smilisca phaeota (Cope, 1862) -- New granada cross-banded treefrog, Tarraco treefrog, Central american smilisca 
Smilisca sila Duellman and Trueb, 1966 -- Panama cross-banded treefrog 
Smilisca sordida (Peters, 1863) -- Veragua cross-banded treefrog, Drab treefrog 
Leptodactylidae -- Neotropical frogs, Rain frogs, Leptodactylid frogs 
Eleutherodactylus achatinus (Boulenger, 1898) -- Cachabi robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus altae Dunn, 1942 -- Mountain robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus andi (Savage, 1974) -- Atlantic robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus antillensis (Reinhardt and Lütken, 1863) -- Antilles robber frog, Coqui churi 
Eleutherodactylus azueroensis Savage, 1975 -- Azuero robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus bransfordi Cope, 1886 -- Bransfords robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus bufoniformis (Boulenger, 1896) -- Rusty robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus caryophyllaceus (Barbour, 1928) -- La loma robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus catalinae Campbell and Savage, 2000 
Eleutherodactylus cerasinus (Cope, 1875) -- Limon robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus crassidigitus Taylor, 1952 -- Isla bonita robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus cruentus (Peters, 1873) -- Chiriqui robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus diastema (Cope, 1875) -- Caretta robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus emcelae Lynch, 1985 -- Rio claro robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus fitzingeri (Schmidt, 1857) -- Fitzingers robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus fleischmanni (Boettger, 1892) -- Fleischmanns robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus gaigeae (Dunn, 1931) -- Fort randolph robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus gollmeri (Peters, 1863) -- Evergreen robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus hylaeformis (Cope, 1875) -- Pico blanco robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus jota Lynch, 1980 -- Rio changena robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus laticorpus Myers and Lynch, 1997 
Eleutherodactylus megacephalus (Cope, 1875) 
Eleutherodactylus melanostictus (Cope, 1875) -- Black-lined robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus monnichorum Dunn, 1940 -- Dunns robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus moro Savage, 1965 -- La hondura robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus museosus Ibáñez, Jaramillo, and Arosemena, 1994 
Eleutherodactylus noblei Barbour and Dunn, 1921 -- Nobles robber frog, Nobles leaf litter frog 
Eleutherodactylus obesus (Barbour, 1928) 
Eleutherodactylus opimus Savage and Myers, 2002 
Eleutherodactylus pardalis (Barbour, 1928) -- Leopard robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus phasma Lips and Savage, 1996 
Eleutherodactylus pirrensis Ibáñez and Crawford, 2004 
Eleutherodactylus podiciferus Cope, 1875 -- Cerro utyum robber frog, Eleutherodactylus podicifer 
Eleutherodactylus polyptychus (Cope, 1886) 
Eleutherodactylus punctariolus Peters, 1863 -- Bobs robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus quidditus Lynch, 2001 
Eleutherodactylus raniformis (Boulenger, 1896) -- Robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus ranoides (Cope, 1886) 
Eleutherodactylus rayo Savage and DeWeese, 1979 -- Sabana robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus rhyacobatrachus Campbell and Savage, 2000 
Eleutherodactylus ridens (Cope, 1866) -- Rio san juan robber frog, Pygmy rain frog 
Eleutherodactylus rugosus (Peters, 1873) -- Veragua robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus rugulosus (Cope, 1870) -- Central american rain frog, Rugulose rain frog 
Eleutherodactylus stejnegerianus (Cope, 1893) -- Stejnegers rain frog 
Eleutherodactylus taeniatus (Boulenger, 1912) -- Banded robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus talamancae Dunn, 1931 -- Almirante robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus taurus Taylor, 1958 -- Golfito robber frog 
Eleutherodactylus underwoodi (Boulenger, 1896) 
Eleutherodactylus vocator Taylor, 1955 -- Agua buena robber frog 
Leptodactylus bolivianus Boulenger, 1898 -- Bolivian white-lipped frog, San miguel island frog 
Leptodactylus fragilis (Brocchi, 1877) -- Mexican white-lipped frog, White-lipped frog, Copes white-lipped frog, White-lipped foamfrog 
Leptodactylus fuscus (Schneider, 1799) -- Rufous frog, Lineated frog 
Leptodactylus melanonotus Hallowell, 1861 -- Black-backed frog, Fringe-toed foamfrog, Mexican river frog, Sabinal frog 
Leptodactylus mystacinus (Burmeister, 1861) -- Moustached frog, Leptodactylus labialis 
Leptodactylus pentadactylus Laurenti, 1768 -- Central american bullfrog, South american bullfrog, Smoky jungle frog, Slender-fingered bladder frog, Smoki jungle frog 
Leptodactylus poecilochilus (Cope, 1862) -- Turbo white-lipped frog 
Physalaemus pustulosus (Cope, 1864) -- Tungara frog, Tngara frog 
Pleurodema brachyops (Cope, 1869) -- Colombian four-eyed frog 
Microhylidae -- Microhylid frogs, Narrowmouth toads, Narrow-mouthed frogs 
Chiasmocleis panamensis Dunn, Trapido and Evans, 1948 -- Panama humming frog 
Elachistocleis ovalis (Schneider, 1799) -- Oval frog, Common oval frog 
Nelsonophryne aterrima (Günther, 1901) -- Costa rica nelson frog 
Relictivomer pearsei (Ruthven, 1914) -- Colombian plump frog 
Pipidae -- Clawed frogs, Surinam toads 
Pipa myersi Trueb, 1984 -- Myers surinam toad 
Ranidae -- True frogs, Riparian frogs 
Rana vaillanti Brocchi, 1877 -- Vaillants frog 
Rana vibicaria (Cope, 1894) -- Rancho redondo frog 
Rana warszewitchii (Schmidt, 1857) -- Warszewitschs frog, Brilliant forest frog, Rana warszewitschii


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

DANG! YOU OVER DID IT MAN thanks!!!! ))))))


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I thought that was your signature for a minute!!!!....Just kiddin' :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

kleinhanz said:


> I thought that was your signature for a minute!!!!....Just kiddin' :wink:


 Geesh, If that were my signature line I would have to be the son of Bill Gates to afford all the fruit flies, crix and other feeders to handle them. 10 cultures a week is enough for me as it is, which means 40-50 cups total on the shelf at all times.

I wonder who would have the longest signature line if you got everyone to tell the truth about what they had and they all put it in thier sig line. I bet thier would be some very long and interesting signatures.


----------

